# Masterizzare: basi per iniziare su gentoo

## akiross

Ciao

volevo sapere quali sono i pacchetti necessari su gentoo per masterizzare, e comunque le varie precauzioni, impostazioni che si devono prendere per masterizzare su questo bellissimo sistema operativo.

Se poi mi dite anche evntuali comandi per controlli, verifiche se tutto va bene, mi fate un favore.

Se c'e' un how-to che fa al caso mio vi sarei grato se lo postate. Sarebbe meglio se rispondete qui, per l'how to sarebbe meglio ma ho poco tempo e quindi prediligo il forum

grazie

ciao

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Credo che le uniche cose che ti servano siano l'emulazione scsi ed il supporto scsi compilati come moduli + cdrdao, però non saprei...

----------

## akiross

ok... l'emulazione e' OK, gia abilitata, ma il cdrdao? dove lo trovo? e soprattutto: COS'E?  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Dipende se vuoi una buona gui x masterizzare ti consiglio k3b oppure arson, 

un emerge k3b ti installa tutto il necessario x farlo.

Oppure se vuoi provare l'ebrezza della masterizzazione a riga di comando, i prog necessari sono mkisofs, cdrecord e cdrdao.

Ricordati anche di attivare l'emulazione scsi x il tuo master (e x il cdrom se vuoi fare le copie al volo), una ricerca sul forum e una letta all'howto ti spiegherà come fare....

----------

## cerri

se hai gnome, xcdroast.

----------

## akiross

faccio k3b

non ho gnome.

l'importante e' che mette quello che serve...

per la riga di comando mi piacerebbe, ma ora ho poco tempo e devo farlo in fretta. Mi dedichero' + tardi a questo modo ^_^

grazie

ciao

----------

## d3vah

se fai:

emerge k3b -u --deep

ti mette tutti i programmini che gli servono per fungere bene

----------

## Mason

puoi anche utilizzare l'atapi senza ricorrere all'emulazione scsi (non totalmente) anche se e in alpha.

a me funziona

dali programmer # lsmod       

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

radeon                108164   1 

agpgart                13648   3  (autoclean)

rtc                     7548   0  (autoclean)

radeonfb               19276   0  (unused)

keybdev                 2016   0  (unused)

mousedev                4500   1 

hid                    14984   0  (unused)

input                   3424   0  [keybdev mousedev hid]

usb-ohci               18280   0  (unused)

8139too                15624   1 

mii                     2496   0  [8139too]

dali programmer # cdrecord -dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a05 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'QSI     ' 'DVD/CDRW SBW-161' 'SX13' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

dali programmer # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

sr_mod                 15448   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               60500   1  (autoclean) [sr_mod]

radeon                108164   1 

agpgart                13648   3  (autoclean)

rtc                     7548   0  (autoclean)

radeonfb               19276   0  (unused)

keybdev                 2016   0  (unused)

mousedev                4500   1 

hid                    14984   0  (unused)

input                   3424   0  [keybdev mousedev hid]

usb-ohci               18280   0  (unused)

8139too                15624   1 

mii                     2496   0  [8139too]

i due lsmod sono prima e dopo

----------

## bsolar

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> se fai:
> 
> emerge k3b -u --deep
> 
> ti mette tutti i programmini che gli servono per fungere bene

 

emerge k3b basta e avanza...

----------

## blaze_

emerge gtoaster

da usare con cdrecord, e' comodissimo, semplice, efficace.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ho provato ad avviare xcdroast, ma mi dice che il supporto scsi non è abilitato nel kernel, eppure...

root@sigil stefano # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

sg                     28044   0  (autoclean) (unused)

snd-mixer-oss          12728   1  (autoclean)

snd-via82xx             8972   1

snd-ac97-codec         30404   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-pcm                60480   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-timer              11112   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3152   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-rawmidi            13888   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4268   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    27372   0  [snd-mixer-oss snd-via82xx snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3876   1  [snd]

ide-scsi                8784   0

scsi_mod               86644   2  [sg ide-scsi]

radeon                 79768   2

Idee?

----------

## cerri

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> ide-scsi                8784   0

 

questo mi insospettisce.

cosa dice il dmesg?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ogni volta che lancio dmesg mi viene il nervoso perchè il kernel non supporta ancora il dma per la mia scheda   :Evil or Very Mad:  Maledetti KT... Speriamo esca presto il 21. Leggiucchiando qua e là ho visto che serve una riga a grub del tipo hdd=ide-scsi, forse è dovuto a quella che non ho messo...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ehm son ancora un po' impedito con grub, sempre usato lilo   :Embarassed:  Attendo consigli   :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

e' perchè non ti tieni lilo?

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> e' perchè non ti tieni lilo?

 

E soprattutto di che consigli hai bisogno riguardo a grub?

----------

## cerri

CMQ il prob e' che se non erro hai ide-cd compilato nel kernel.

Metti come modulo pure quello e caricalo insieme a ide-scsi.

Tutto dovrebbe andare.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> e' perchè non ti tieni lilo?

 

Se non si prova nulla di nuovo, non si impara nulla di nuovo   :Wink:  E nel manuale di Grub non son riuscito a trovare come passare al boot i parametri per far riconoscere il masterizzatore come scsi...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *cerri wrote:*   

> CMQ il prob e' che se non erro hai ide-cd compilato nel kernel.
> 
> Metti come modulo pure quello e caricalo insieme a ide-scsi.
> 
> Tutto dovrebbe andare.

 

Grazie, proverò  :Smile: 

----------

## almafer

se metti la patch pre6 dovresti andare bene col kt,quando usavo una asus con il kt400 con la pre5 era quasi perfetto il dma

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ero un po' perplesso per le patch   :Embarassed:  Comunque credo che proverò

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Allora, ti dico come ho risolto io la cosa.

In ogni momento puoi verificare se il masterizzatore e' riconosciuto dal sistema come tale con un 'cdrecord --scanbus'.

1.

In /mount/grub/grub.conf dici al kernel che vuoi che hdd sia preso in emulazione scsi passando il parametro hdd=scsi:

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdaX hdd=scsi

Non e' un errore: a quanto pare, nelle versioni piu' recenti del kernel il parametro e' stato cambiato da 'ide-scsi' a 'scsi'.

2.

Nel kernel devi compilare come moduli sia il supporto ai cd ide ('ide-cd') che quello all'emulazione scsi ('ide-scsi'). E' importante che siano moduli esterni per evitare che il primo prenda possesso del CD vanificando ogni tuo successivo tentavivo di masterizzazione old-style (cioe' in emulazione).

3.

Aggiungi a /etc/modules.autoload i due succitati moduli in quest'ordine:

ide-scsi

ide-cd

Facendo cosi' 'ide-scsi' prendera' possesso del CD prima di 'ide-cd' e tutto andra' come sperato.

Per maggior sicurezza puoi creare un /etc/modules.d/cdr in cui mettere questa riga:

options ide-cd ignore=hdd

(In pratica, cosi' facendo, dici a 'ide-cd' di far finta che hdd non esista in modo che sia dominio esclusivo di 'ide-scsi').

4.

Come gia' detto 'cdrecord --scanbus' verifichera' in ogni istante che il tuo masterizzatore sia tale anche per il tuo computer.

A questo punto vai con xcdroast e sappici dire.

Ciao

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]EOL

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ehm, ora che ho ricompilato tutto con cd-ide come modulo e li carico entrambi, vede sia cd che masterizzatore come scsi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Beh, meglio, no?

Quando non ti va bene, togli i moduli e ricarichi quello che ti serve.

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Ehm, ora che ho ricompilato tutto con cd-ide come modulo e li carico entrambi, vede sia cd che masterizzatore come scsi  

 

 *Dark Schneider wrote:*   

> Ormai la mia nobile rabbia è death metal, che fa ribollire il mio fallo.

   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Perchè sei incazzato?   :Rolling Eyes: 

p.s. Troppo bello Bastard!   :Wink: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh, meglio, no?
> 
> Quando non ti va bene, togli i moduli e ricarichi quello che ti serve.

 

E' un po' scomodo avere tutto emulato come scsi, secondo me...

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> p.s. Troppo bello Bastard!  

 

I primi numeri. Dopo ad Hagiwara credo sia andato a male il cervello...  :Confused:  (non che fosse sanissimo prima...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io li ho letti tutti   :Cool:  Almeno della prima serie... Sai che al penultimo numero la casa editrice è fallita no? Un mio amico si è imparato il giapponese per leggersi l'ultimo in lingua madre   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> E' un po' scomodo avere tutto emulato come scsi, secondo me...

 

Perche'?

----------

## Montag[SGU]

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Ehm, ora che ho ricompilato tutto con cd-ide come modulo e li carico entrambi, vede sia cd che masterizzatore come scsi  

 

Basta che aggiungi in /etc/modules.d/cdr:

options ide-scsi ignore=hdX

dove hdX e' il device del tuo lettore CD-ROM

ciao

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Grazie, montag, sei molto gentile, ma ho risolto con un semplice link simbolico   :Wink: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

root@sigil stefano # cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a33 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 J?rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.

        0,0,0     0) 'ASUS    ' 'CD-S500/A       ' '1.0K' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'CyberDrv' 'CW088D CD-R/RW  ' '100F' Removable CD-ROM

 :Wink: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Ma non avevi detto che *non* volevi il lettore CD in emulazione?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Nulla contro l'emulazione, è che mi sembrava scomodo, ma ho risolto con un ln -s   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Ossia?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

ln -s /dev/scsi/cippirimerlo /dev/cdrom  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Mmmhhh ma non hai devfs?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

sì...

----------

## cerri

Ma non ti dovrebbe servire!

E' proprio devfs che dovrebbe crearti il link.... o mi sbaglio????   :Shocked: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Se l'ha creato, io non l'ho visto   :Cool:  Devo ancora prenderci la mano con devfs   :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Se l'ha creato, io non l'ho visto   Devo ancora prenderci la mano con devfs  

 

Uhm... non è devfsd che fa tutto ciò?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

devfsd è il demone che deve mantenere la compatibilità tra la vecchia notazione e la nuova, non so se abbia altre funzioni. D'altra parte, io vengo da Debian, siete voi i gentooisti esperti di devfs   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

Ma si puo masterizzare senza emulazione SCSI? Da questa thread sembrerebbe di si...

----------

## cerri

Ultimamente si, ma pare piu' problematico!!!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ultimamente si, ma pare piu' problematico!!!!!  

 

Cosa intendi con "problematico"? hai già avuto esperienze?

----------

## cerri

Beh, poche. Ma mi ha dato piu' rogne di compatibilita' (almeno con il mio cdrw) che il dover settare entrambi i moduli (ide-cd / ide-scsi).

Inoltre, molti programmi si appoggiano sui link sg* quindi per non avere noie ulteriori preferisco ancora l'emulazione scsi.

----------

## akiross

sabato compro un masterizzatore nuovo... c'e' da qualche parte un elenco dei masterizzatori supportati senza problemi?

Grazie

ciao

----------

